# High Pass Challenge?



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Anyone riding this in a couple of weeks?


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

I am. Need to get more miles in the legs, though...

It's nice they moved it to a little earlier in the month- froze my @ss off at the top last year!


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I am too. I'm riding a different century the day before. 

Do you really think it's going to be that cold at the top this year? The forecast calls for high of 75 degrees, but we all know that could change. The temp woll lower as you climb, but I wasn't planning on bringing any layers unless it's cold in the morning.


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

It's tough to say how cold it could be at the top. Last year the main issue was the wind coming over the ridge (hence the name) and once you got out of that it was a lot more pleasant. 

One thing I may bring this time is my Optik jacket which is extremely light and doesn't insulate but does a great job of blocking the wind.

Also- noticed they raised the bar for a gold medal: 7 hour completion vs. 8 hrs last year.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

heliskyr said:


> It's tough to say how cold it could be at the top. Last year the main issue was the wind coming over the ridge (hence the name) and once you got out of that it was a lot more pleasant.
> 
> One thing I may bring this time is my Optik jacket which is extremely light and doesn't insulate but does a great job of blocking the wind.
> 
> Also- noticed they raised the bar for a gold medal: 7 hour completion vs. 8 hrs last year.


Ok, thanks for the info. I'll think about bringing a jacket or a vest and warmers. I went out today with arm warmers and knee warmers with a vet in case. I didn't end up using the vest much. Then again, it was high in the low 60's here today. Nice day but VERY gusty!

I appreciate the heads up on the wind. I hate wind...when it's in my face.

On the medal thing: maybe they felt like they gave out too many golds last year?


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I rode that route, or the section between Cougar and Randal just two weeks ago. It was frikken cold! Spitting snow at the summit where the road out to Windy Ridge took off (didn't do that side trip) The descents are long, sustained and cold. The snow turned to mist just down from the high point. Be aware the pavement is really pretty messed up by ground subsidence from all the rain last winter..there are huge dips and 'faults' when the signs say "slow" you should probably believe em.

Great climbing road and the forest on the north east slope is spectacular where the loggers haven't been.

Have fun..take the clothes.
Don Hanson


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

Gnarly 928 said:


> I rode that route, or the section between Cougar and Randal just two weeks ago. It was frikken cold! Spitting snow at the summit where the road out to Windy Ridge took off (didn't do that side trip) The descents are long, sustained and cold. The snow turned to mist just down from the high point. Be aware the pavement is really pretty messed up by ground subsidence from all the rain last winter..there are huge dips and 'faults' when the signs say "slow" you should probably believe em.
> 
> Great climbing road and the forest on the north east slope is spectacular where the loggers haven't been.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. I'll certainly dress accordingly. Snow at the summit? Yikes!


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

That's good info Don-- thank you for the warning. I'm going to bring clothes ready for anything and make the final call at the last minute as to what to wear. I was hoping for a little warmer ride than last year since it's a couple of weeks early this time around, but it looks like Fall has begun already...


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I was near there today, riding from Glenwood over to Trout Lake. We left BZ Corners at 10:30 with arm/leg warmers, windbreakers. You climb about 2500' right off the bat, so it got comfortable, but at the top of the climb, again it was cool. Trout Lake is quite a bit lower than most of where you'll be riding, at (guessing) just 2000' max..Still...fall is definatly in the air... Great riding around Mt. Adams!
Don Hanson


----------



## lonesomesteve (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll be there. Current forecast is looking pretty darn good. No wind to speak of, clear sky, high temp in the mid 80s down in Packwood and mid 70s up at elevation. Should be a beautiful ride. However, forecasts being what they are in the PNW, I'm still going to bring some warm layers just in case and figure out what to wear at the start.

The last time I rode in the Mt St Helens area was the Tour de Blast this year. We had winds gusting to near 50 at the top. Let's hope we don't encounter anything like that.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

lonesomesteve said:


> I'll be there. Current forecast is looking pretty darn good. No wind to speak of, clear sky, high temp in the mid 80s down in Packwood and mid 70s up at elevation. Should be a beautiful ride. However, forecasts being what they are in the PNW, I'm still going to bring some warm layers just in case and figure out what to wear at the start.
> 
> The last time I rode in the Mt St Helens area was the Tour de Blast this year. We had winds gusting to near 50 at the top. Let's hope we don't encounter anything like that.


Sounds like perfect cycling weather to me! I'm thinking along the same lines as you. I'll bring some layers to the start and see how it feels. Right now I'm thinking arm warmers and a vest. I figure I won't hang around too long at the top where it's the coldest.

I'm really looking forward to the ride.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

ill be there, hadnt event thought of weather... thanks for the heads up

if you see a pink (fat cyclist) jersey, give a shout out


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

kreger said:


> ill be there, hadnt event thought of weather... thanks for the heads up
> 
> if you see a pink (fat cyclist) jersey, give a shout out


Hey! I saw you there but did not read your post until now. I would have said hi.


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

Wow- couldn't have ordered nicer weather for that ride! Night and day difference between this year and last! And the course was great despite the washout areas up high and the pot-holey spots on the descents. Definitely one of the better rides I've done in a while.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Definitely great weather for the ride. Wish I could have ridden it without my cold... I drove down with a friend the mornin of the ride and started about 35 mins late....


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

Anybody have any pics they want to share? I left my camera and din't get any.


----------

